# Creeping in



## Riffraff (Apr 15, 2008)

Just joined, thought I’d say hello. And just to warn you, I’m a notorious lurker; I hope you don’t think me too rude for it.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums. Have a great time here!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Riffraff and welcome


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome, Riffraff. 

Sam.


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello Riffraff...welcome to the forum!!


----------



## booker41 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Riffraff.


----------



## Industrial (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Modest Me (Apr 16, 2008)

Gosh, I hate lurkers!!
So rude!

I'm just fooling around.
Welcome.


----------



## Riffraff (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!  Glad to have you.


----------

